# Eating Habbits



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

I've noticed my dog lately has not been eating like he used too. He used to devour his food. Now he barely eats anything. Ive heard its because of the hot wheather. Any idea?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

make sure there's no medical issue. he may not like what you're feeding.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

When we fed kibble, ours also didn't eat worth a dang in the hot weather. It's very possible that could have something to do with it.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

It could be, but it could also be something else. Have you introduced anything new in your life? Could it be jealousy?

Try a bit of canned pumpkin (no sugar added) or some plain (non-Greek) yogurt over his kibble. See if he devours that.


----------

